# Using Perch as Bait...



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I am going to head back out to the pier tonight. I want to use some cut bait. If I don't get a spot to cut up, could I use those small perch that are caught off of the pier at Harrison and Lynnhaven pier? If so, what will take this type bait? How should I cut it...fillet style (even though they are small) or should I cut them into steaks (from back to stomach)? Please don't suggest whole. No sharks for me tonight thank you. I'm leaving all those large hooks home tonight. I have checked and rechecked to make sure I have everything. Couldn't fit the kitchen sink into my bag. Hopefully I won't need one tonight.

Thanks in advance. I'll be heading out around 10 or so tonight.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Perch is definitely at the bottom of cut up bait to use. I have used them in chunks and fillets before. Mostly blues will tear it up. I have caught BIG catfish off of the chunks but that was in the potomac. I would use croaker for cut bait before perch but that is JMHO.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*That's what I needed to know*

Thanks for the response. We are headed out the door right now. I will report our results in the morning. 

Thanks again FL FISHERMAN!


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I always strip them. They are so darn shiney that I gotta beleive I'm gonna get a few flounder on them ...

But that's the key, "you gotta beleive". That being said, instead of flounder, I usually catch plenty of Lizardfish, Oystertoads and Searobins on cut strips of perch.

Call me the Trashfish Grand Slam King.

THROW MORE / MOST / MAYBE A FEW OF THE BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Caught a 43" red earlier this year on a whole yellowtail perch (same you have up there?) that I launched out on my heaver. Other than that, I don't have much luck with them and even the sharks turn up their noses at them.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

try livelining white perch. stripers love them whole.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah they are second fiddle to me when not able to get spot for livelining. If you cut off the dorsal fin completely stripers are usually happy. Sometimes stripers will try to swallow the perch and the perch will fin him with his dorsal. Sometimes the striper will spit him out. But definitely a better bait live and whole.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Thrifty*

I tried them for the heck of it the other night at Harrison's because it was the only thing biting off the bottom at the time I could get for bait. 

Nothing touch the perch the whole night! 

Won't be going back on the hook for me anymore unless I have to!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Hey Dixie*

I could have given you all the pigfish you needed Thursday night. That's all we were catching along the middle of the pier. I won't waste my time using the perch. No need to keep them either. There hasn't been much size to the ones we've caught. Thanks for the info.

I'm heading out to fish again in the early am if the weather isn't bad. I'm on a roll now. Three nights in a row of fishing. I'll have plenty of time to rest up when Tuesday comes. Back to school for the kids and R & R for me. Just giving my son his last hoorah for the summer.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hey thrifty you coulda gim me those pig fish IDA EATM


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Hey inawe*

I barely was able to ddrive home from Norfolk...Don't think I could have made it all the way to Richmond.


----------

